# Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies



## Michael der 2. (17. Juni 2013)

Hi

Ich möchte gerne einen Hang mit Bodendeckenden Sträuchern wie Fingersträucher, Böschungsmyrthe und Kranzspiere Bepflanzen. Da der Hang zugewuchert mit Gräsern und Wildkräutern ist, möchte ich gerne Unkrautvlies verwenden.
Umgraben und Unkraut entfernen ist nicht drin. 45° Steigung und super leichte Erosion verhindern das auf jeden Fall.
Es bleibt eigentlich nur die Bekämpfung mit Roundup, das dafür auch zugelassen wäre. Das Vlies ist schon mal bestellt. Da ich nicht unbedingt das Zeug verwenden möchte (gibt hier ja genug zu lesen darüber) überlege ich das Vlies einfach auf die frisch Geschnittene Fläche zu legen.
Davon wird aber wieder überall abgeraten, da es einige Unkräuter doch hindurch schaffen, wenn sie vorher nicht stark eigedämmt werden. Hat diesbezüglich jemand Erfahrungen machen können?
Was passiert, wenn ich das Vlies (120g/m² http://www.ihr-gartenshop.de/schwarz-120-g/qm/Unkrautvlies-120-g/qm-G.-6-320-m-x-1000-m-=-32-qm.html) auf bewachsener Fläche ausbreite 

Hat noch jemand ne andere Idee?

Grüße Michael


----------



## jolantha (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Michael,
ich habe so ein ähnliches Vlies, seit 2 Jahren, bisher ist noch kein Unkraut von unten durchgekommen.
Ich habe es im Vorgarten um die Sträucher und Stauden gelegt, und dann Rindenmulch drauf . 
Ab und zu kommt da mal ein Unkrauthälmchen , das ist aber von oben reingeweht !

Zum Umgraben war *ich* zu faul, für die Stauden mußt Du aber Löcher bohren


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

unser Hag ist ca 15 m lang und 3 meter hoch..  wir kämpfen auch mit dem Unkraut, allerdings kommt bei uns kein Unkrautvlies in Frage, da es hier gerne und viel stürmt.. so gut kann man das gar nicht befestigen, dass es nicht stellenweise angehoben wird und alles ruiniert was man angepflanzt hat..


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Nachbarn nahmen solches Vlies,
sogar Holzschnetzel drüber, hat nix gebracht,
Unkraut wuchs durch.
Wir haben wasserdurchlässige Gewebeplane genommen,
die die es beim Discounter oder im Gartenmarkt 3 x 5 m gibt.
Löcher kreuzweise reingeschlitzt und die Stauden bzw. Gehölze in
die Schlitze gesetzt. Dann noch 'ne ordentliche Schicht Holzschnetzel drüber,
und gut war's. Wir haben höchstens mal "aufgeflogene Unkräutlein", die sich
mühelos abziehen lassen. Ich bin sehr froh, dass wir es so gemacht haben,
spart 'ne Menge Arbeit!


----------



## Kama (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Ich hatte mal ein billiges Vlies vom Discounter, das hat sich nach kurzer Zeit in seine Einzelteile aufgelöst, auf das Rindenmulch draufgeflogene Samen bzw. die entsprechenden Unkräuter haben das Vlies durchlöchert und das Unkraut hat dann doch im Boden gewurzelt. Noch mehr Arbeit, harken war nämlich auch nicht mehr möglich.

Wenn ich jetzt eine Fläche frei halten möchte, kommt nur noch wirklich festes Vlies in Frage mit entsprechender Angabe der Wiederstandsfähigkeit, gibt in Baumärkten ja einiges an Auswahl. Das ist dann zwar deutlich teurer pro qm, funktioniert aber bei mir. Dieses dünne Billigzeugs kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus!


----------



## Kolja (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Hallo Eva-Maria,



> Wir haben wasserdurchlässige Gewebeplane genommen,
> die die es beim Discounter oder im Gartenmarkt 3 x 5 m gibt.



Meinst du die Planen, wo Nieten drin sind und auch zum Abdecken von allem möglichen (Holzstapel etc.) genommen werden? Wenn die wasserdurchlässig sind, wäre das für mich ideal, günstig und für mein Vorhaben leicht umzusetzen.


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Hallo Andrea,

wenn die Planen mit den Ösen wasserdurchlässig wären, wären sie zum Abdecken des Holzstapels aber unbrauchbar...:?

Guck mal hier.


----------



## Kolja (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Hallo Christine,

da hast du recht, das wäre nicht sinnig.  Ich hatte sofort diese Planen mit Ösen/Nieten im Kopf und das wäre gerade richtig. 

Ich will eine Fläche Wiese mähen, abdecken und nächstes Jahr als Staudenbeet nutzen. Alles, was ich bisher als Unkrautvlies gekauft und gesehen habe ist mir viel zu fludderig und franst an den Schnittstellen aus.
Na mal sehen, was Eva-Maria sagt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

nein,
ich meinte solche "Plane".

link: http://www.abdeckplanen-gewebeplane...artenbau/"Tenisblende Sichtschutz Zaunblende"

Man kann sie als Sichtschutz verwenden,
aber eben auch wunderbar am Boden,
anschl. Holzschnitzel drüber.
Gibt es ab und an auch beim Discounter zu kaufen.... da dann günstiger als dieses Produkt hier.


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Hi Leute

Erst mal "Dankeschön" für eure Rückmeldungen.
Mir geht es zuallererst mal um das dafür vorgesehene Unkrautflies. Ich denke es macht einen Unterschied, welche Dicke man verwendet. Da hab ich schon mal das dickste gewählt, was man so bekommen kann. Vielleicht hau ich doch noch mit der Chemiekeule drauf. Ein weiteres Problem wird wohl das bedecken mit Mulch sein. Erst dadurch wird das Vlies offenbar dauerhaft Wasserdurchlässig. Das sollte ich zuerst einmal versuchen, bevor pflanzen bestellt werden und es richtig ins Geld geht.

Zumindest Jolantha schildert gute Erfahrungen, die Hoffnung aufkommen lassen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

also im Vorgarten haben wir ein normales Unkrautvlies unter den Steinenflächen...  dort sprießt auch mal was durch, aber dank Round up  ists nicht so wild


----------



## Plätscher (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Hallo,

meine Nachbarn haben seit ca. drei Jahren son Diskountervlies, unter ihrer Heckenreihe verlegt. Es kommt nix mehr durch, ach ja, vorher war das Beet mit Giersch verseucht.


----------



## whisper (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Hallo,

uns empfahl der Gärtner :

- Unkraut entfernen, evtl  mit dem Rasenmäher abmähen,
- Zeitungspapier drüber,
- dickes Unkrautflies drauf

und man hätte Ruhe.

Liebe Grüsse

Whisper


----------



## Kolja (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

@Eva-Maria
Danke, das hört sich gut an.


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Hi

Ich bin da noch ziemlich am grübeln...
Das Flies muss unbedingt mit Rindenmulch o.ä. bedeckt werden, damit es Wasserdurchlässig wird. Wäre ja auch nicht so schön fürs Auge. Jetzt beschäftigt mich aber, dass der Hang doch recht schräg ist (max 45°).

Ich kann auswählen zwischen Rindenmulch 0-40, 0-20 und 20-40. 
Von Dem Pflanzenlieferant wurde ich schon darauf hingewiesen, dass Rindenmulch den Stickstoff im Boden aufbraucht und das den Pflanzen nicht wohl gesonnen wäre. Dazu gibt es bereits auch Abhilfe. Es gibt bereits leicht verrotteten Rindenmulch, der dann Rindenhumus genannt wird. Ist noch Unkrauthemmend, aber bereits schon so weit verrottet, dass der Effekt des Stickstoffmangels nicht mehr auftritt.

Kann jemand was dazu sagen, wie es sich am Hang verhält ? Ich würde es gerne Probieren, aber es rutscht alles zum Nachbar, wenns nicht funktioniert...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Kolja (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe jetzt im Vorbeifahren einen bepflanzten Hang gesehen, der war mit einer Art Jutematte bedeckt. Das sah ganz gut aus, aber in wie weit es Unkrautaufkommen verhindert, kann ich nicht sagen. Evtl. mit Lagen von Zeitungen/Karton darunter schon besser. So bräuchtest du keinen Rindenmulch.

Aber du hast das Vlies schon bestellt? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß der Hang ist. Aber schau doch mal unter dem Stichwort "Faschinen" im Netz. Vielleicht ist das etwas für dich.


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Hi Andrea

Danke für den Tipp mit den Faschinen. so was wäre noch kostengünstig mit unbehandelten Dachlatten möglich. Denke wenn sich das Zeug mal gesetzt hat, hält das sicherlich auch wenn die Dachlatten verfaulen. Das Flies ist schon angekommen. es scheint wirklich sehr dicht zu sein. Mit Rindenmulch abgedeckt und vorher das Unkraut beseitigt wird da so schnell nichts mehr wachsen. Ausgenommen vielleicht eingewehte Samen, die aber recht einfach und dank dem Flies auch restlos entfernt werden kann. Auch ohne chemische Keule. Denke das löst sich mit der Zeit dann auch dank der bodendeckenden Fingersträucher.
Was die Jutematte angeht ist die sicherlich nicht unkrautfest. Es wäre aber eine Idee, den Rindenmulch/- humus damit abzudecken um somit die Erosion zu verhindern. Da ich aber gleich alles richtig machen will und es ja für die Ewigkeit sein soll, werde ich da aber nicht am falschen Ende sparen oder rum experimentieren.

Als wenn das nicht ausreichen würde habe ich gerade eben feststellen müssen, dass sich an dem Hang noch ein Erdwespennest befindet. Hab mal zur visuellen Träumerei das Vlies ausgebreitet, schnell ein paar fiese Brennesseln raus gerissen und da war so ein kleiner Schwarm. Sie scheinen aber relativ friedlich zu sein. Ich bin über ihrem Nest rum gelaufen und hab sie zuerst nicht bemerkt. Keine war auf direkte Konfrontation gepolt. Glücklicherweise. Allerdings wird das wohl ein Problem, wenn ich da anfange die Pflanzen einzusetzen...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Kolja (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Unkrautflies*

Hallo Michael,

dann wünsche ich dir gutes Gelingen.


----------

